
Ask HN: How can I prepare myself for a full-time remote? - remoter
I hold a CS degree and I have about 2 years of experience as an SE (backend). In the next two years, I would like to get a remote job while living&#x2F;traveling around Africa. How can I best prepare myself to land a remote job? Thanks
======
davismwfl
Being remote requires a lot of self discipline, you have to make sure you
focus yourself everyday. I'd say the newer you are to the profession the
harder it is to go remote, 4-5 years of experience is probably good since
you'll be pretty solid skill wise and know your limits. When you do go remote,
there are different routes to take. If you are going with essentially the
nomad lifestyle (very worthwhile IMO), make sure you choose a job that you are
100% solid in the skill set needed. e.g. don't stretch yourself to take on a
harder role as you will regret it and not get to enjoy the travel. If you are
stable and living someplace you plan to be then the math changes and
stretching or taking on a harder role is fine.

There are probably a ton of things to share about going remote, but that would
be my initial feedback.

context: I have led, participated and been a team member on remote teams for
over 10 years now. The teams have spanned the globe literally, right now I am
on a team spread across 2 US States and India.

